# Configuration de yahoo sur Entourage



## Lerexactor (29 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je cherche à installer Yahoo sur mon macbook pro. Cela a marché plusieurs mois mais maintenant je ne peux que recevoir les messages. Je ne peux donc pas les envoyer de cette boite. c'est assez pénible.
Je respecte les données que j'ai trouvé sur yahoo.
Je vous remercie pour votre aide qui me soulagera énormément 

L


----------



## michio (29 Septembre 2008)

As-tu bien le bon serveur de mails sortants (celui de ton FAI -style smtp.free.fr ou smtp.neuf.net, et non un truc genre smtp.yahoo.fr qui doit être celui donné sur Yahoo).


----------



## Lerexactor (29 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse 
J'ai mis smtp.orange.fr  et cela ne marche pas ...
Que dois je faire ?
Merci pour ton aide
Laurent


----------



## Lerexactor (29 Septembre 2008)

Entourage ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur. Vérifiez que les informations sur le serveur sont entrées correctement dans les paramètres de compte et que les paramètres DNS indiqués dans le volet Réseau des Préférences système sont corrects.


----------



## Aliboron (30 Septembre 2008)

Lerexactor a dit:


> Vérifiez que les informations sur le serveur sont entrées correctement dans les paramètres de compte.


En paramétrage SMTP, chez moi, j'ai smtp.mail.yahoo.fr et dans les options avancées d'envoi, les trois cases sont cochées, avec le port 465 indiqué et le bouton radio "Utiliser les mêmes paramètres que ceux du serveur des courriers entrants" est coché. Et ça marche.



Lerexactor a dit:


> et que les paramètres DNS indiqués dans le volet Réseau des Préférences système sont corrects.


Est-ce que tu as vérifié que les DNS indiqués sont les bons ?


----------



## michio (30 Septembre 2008)

Aliboron a dit:


> En paramétrage SMTP, chez moi, j'ai smtp.mail.yahoo.fr et dans les options avancées d'envoi, les trois cases sont cochées, avec le port 465 indiqué et le bouton radio "Utiliser les mêmes paramètres que ceux du serveur des courriers entrants" est coché. Et ça marche.
> 
> 
> Est-ce que tu as vérifié que les DNS indiqués sont les bons ?


Du coup, j'ai eu un doute...

J'ai rallumé le vieil iMac G3 pour vérifier Entourage (Office 2004).
J'ai bien en réglage Envoi de courrier smtp.cegetel.net, mais je n'ai rien de coché dans les paramètres avancés.

C'est pareil sur Mail sur mon MBP.


----------



## Lerexactor (1 Octobre 2008)

Génial tout fonctionne à nouveau !!!!
Merci beaucoup
L


----------



## ScubaARM (5 Novembre 2009)

Et bien tu as du bol car je viens d'essayer Entourage et moi cela ne marche pas.

J'ai eu le même message que toi au début. J'ai suivi les conseils avisés de nos experts notamment en cochant les 3 cases dans les fonctions avancées smtp, indiqué mon ID smtp et mot et passe et voilà le résultat:

*"L'authentification a échoué car Entourage ne prend pas en charge les méthodes d'authentification disponibles."
*
En adresse de messagerie, j'ai bien mis mon adresse yahoo.
En réception des courriers pour l'ID du compte j'ai bien mis celui de yahoo.
En seveur pop: pop.mail.yahoo.fr
Mon mot de passe yahoo.

En Envoi des courriers serveur smtp : smtp.orange.fr et en option avancé j'ai coché "le serveur smtp requiert une authorisation avec mon ID orange et mon mot de passe orange".

Rien n'y fait.

Merci d'avance pour vos avis !


----------



## Aliboron (6 Novembre 2009)

ScubaARM a dit:


> En Envoi des courriers serveur smtp : smtp.orange.fr et en option avancé j'ai coché "le serveur smtp requiert une authorisation avec mon ID orange et mon mot de passe orange".


Je ne sais pas si le serveur SMTP d'Orange accepte (ou exige) une authentification. Il est tout à fait possible que non et, si tu l'utilises il faut mettre les indications attendues par ce serveur (et probablement ne pas cocher la case "Le service SMTP requiert une connexion sécurisée (SMTP)"). 

Les indications que je donne plus haut concernent l'utilisation du serveur SMTP de Yahoo (et chez moi, ça fonctionne sans problème) et uniquement ce cas de figure.


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Novembre 2009)

Merci, je vais essayer à nouveau, si cela marche pas je vais ouvrir un fil avec "configuration de Orange avec Entourage"


----------



## PHILTI (18 Novembre 2009)

michio a dit:


> As-tu bien le bon serveur de mails sortants (celui de ton FAI -style smtp.free.fr ou smtp.neuf.net, et non un truc genre smtp.yahoo.fr qui doit être celui donné sur Yahoo).



Bonsoir,

Je rencontre le même problème mais suis perplexe.

Préalablement, j'utilisais l'appli Mac Mail, avec un paramétrage "sortant" de type smtp etc ...
Pourquoi ne serait-ce pas la même chose pour Entourage ?

Merci.

PH


----------



## michio (18 Novembre 2009)

PHILTI a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je rencontre le même problème mais suis perplexe.
> 
> ...


Je viens de vérifier sur l'Entourage du MBP de ma femme : à part Gmail qui est smtp.gmail.com, les autres sont bien sur smtp.cegetel.net

Sur Mail, je viens de tester :
- par défaut, 3 comptes sont sur neuf.fr
- yahoo est sur smtp.yahoo.fr
- gmail est sur smtp.gmail.fr

J'arrive à modifier et envoyer les mails yahoo par neuf.fr

Voili voilou


----------



## PHILTI (19 Novembre 2009)

J'ai un compte yahoo.com et il ne fonctionne pas en émission sur Entourage.
Je ne comprends pas, alors que tout marchait bien sur Mail ...

Je crois que je vais rester sur Mail ....


----------



## Aliboron (19 Novembre 2009)

PHILTI a dit:


> J'ai un compte yahoo.com et il ne fonctionne pas en émission sur Entourage.


Ben oui, mais comment as-tu paramétré le serveur SMTP ? Comme ça (ce qu'ils indiquent sur leur site) ?





​
Autrement ?

Ceci dit, ces derniers jours il semble y avoir quelques soucis avec Yahoo, il faut peut-être patienter un peu...


----------

